# Stolen Panerai PAM 88



## manufcrules (Nov 24, 2010)

This Saturday Nov 20th I was attacked while walking with my girlfriend in the Recoleta neighborhood of Buenos Aires. A guy came from behind and grabbed my PAM88 and put me in a chokehold until he ripped it off. An accomplice drove by on a motorcycle and the sped away. Luckily we are both ok except my neck must have been injured as I have a hoarse voice (hopefully not permanent damage).

This watch meant a lot to me and I intended on passing it down to my son. It was my first "real" watch. 

I've emailed panerai but haven't heard anything from them. I am posting this in hopes that someone who is offered to buy my watch will report it to me and/or the police.

The serial numbers are:

Ind: OP6554BB1132247
Mvt: PA00407196

I also hope this post serves as a warning to any visiting Buenos Aires. Three people were in the local police station that morning who had there watches stolen. There are people in shops, in hotels, etc casing out those wearing nice watches. They work in groups and will attack in broad daylight. Be Careful!


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

My wife is from there and we've vacationed in BA several times. A G-Shock is the only thing I wear when out in Arg. Good luck on recovering the Pannie.


----------



## Kmeqk (Feb 18, 2010)

Yikes. Was it insured?


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

manufcrules said:


> This Saturday Nov 20th I was attacked while walking with my girlfriend in the Recoleta neighborhood of Buenos Aires. A guy came from behind and grabbed my PAM88 and put me in a chokehold until he ripped it off. An accomplice drove by on a motorcycle and the sped away. Luckily we are both ok except my neck must have been injured as I have a hoarse voice (hopefully not permanent damage).
> 
> This watch meant a lot to me and I intended on passing it down to my son. It was my first "real" watch.
> 
> ...


 am sorry to hear that good that your okay those guy must be caught and put to jail they are the menace to our society!


----------



## alllexandru (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry for you loss

This is a best guide for turist on the internet for Brasil/Rio...I'm sure it will be as good for Argentina/Buenos Aires as they have same level of danger.
I found it because I was in a position to relocate in Rio, fortunatelly I'm not in the end 
But is good to know for folks who are visiting any country in South America as they have more or less same menthality and especially for Brasil / Venezuela and Argentina.

The ultimate Rio de Janeiro Guide


----------

